# Horny?



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Does looking at TTs (or pictures there of) turn you on?

Or am I just weird?

LOL

MG


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

As long as they got a girly draped over it that's fine. Otherwise you are a weirdo!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?nxisvh
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

paul4281 said:


> As long as they got a girly draped over it that's fine. Otherwise you are a weirdo!


LOL. So my avatar is nice, but the car on its own, is, well, just a car? Even though I AM a girl, I have to admit, a hot babe next to the car makes it all that much sexier.

I was a draughtsperson for a good many years, and I like nice lines and a good design. So I guess the weirdo part of me does get turned on by the car, its shape, styling, sound, drive...

Excuse me, must dash for a few minutes........


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I love the shape & style of my car, but can't say it gives me the need for a bit of light relief.

More power to your elbow & enjoy your ownership!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

paul4281 said:


> Don't get me wrong I love the shape & style of my car, but can't say it gives me the need for a bit of light relief.
> 
> More power to your elbow & enjoy your ownership!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Less elbow work for the ladies, dexterous fingers required [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## TT Princess (Jan 30, 2012)

Fast cars going fast in general 

It just so happens I have a thing for TT's ha ha.x


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

they are a sexy looking car to be fair, wouldnt say i get horny over them though :lol:


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

I just look at mine and think.....damn I missed a bit of tar when I washed it?!


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

Horny?

Well-yes all the time
Over a TT-No
Over a TT with a hottie drapped over it-maybe?!
Over a hottie-yes all the time.

Please feel free to ask if you feel the answers might need elaborating on


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

st3v3 said:


> Horny?
> 
> Well-yes all the time
> Over a TT-No
> ...


+1


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well thats me just finished pulling one after reading latest TT mag......off for a cuppa ltrzzzzz


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> well thats me just finished pulling one after reading latest TT mag......off for a cuppa ltrzzzzz


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Obviously if any of these ladies want to post pics of them draped over TT's/Cars infact anything then i can be of assistance :roll:

:lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's a freaking massed produced VAG product, get a life :?


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Mass produced girls are?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

haha

VAG-ina
:-*


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

her on my TT would definitely turn me on


----------



## dalecrx (Mar 24, 2007)

I can see how that might help


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

She needs to lose the implants though. Rights her off. They look like jelly moulds.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 18, 2012)

Must admit Im always horny - the car and good looking women together would do my nut in - so in answer to your question - yes my car makes me a bit excited


----------

